# baking and pastry practical final today



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

well i did my baking and pastry practical final today. 

today i had to make a bitter sweat chocolate drop cake with crème angles, raspberry sauce, and then i also made 2 different kinds of egg bread, one was with basil and thyme and one was with rosemary and gerrer cheese.

i got it all done so I’m happy this was my first practical test. my chef said my cake and bread was a little under cooked, he said the bread could have cooked for 5 more minutes. i think over all i did very well for my first time.

now i just have to just studie for the writen final.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

well i got my grades today, i got a solid B in baking a pastrey. 

and my chef said i was one of the better students that did there practal tests.

glad to be moving on from baking a pastrey,


----------

